# Programmer avec GNAT ADA 95 sour os X



## Arthemus (22 Octobre 2002)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite installer ce compilateur ADA sur os X. 

Après des recherches sur le net, je m'aperçois que la chose n'est pas facile... Il faut charger un tas de soft et peut etre même passer par le terminal  

Cela m'étonne en tout cas...

Est ce que j'ai mal cherché ? Connaissez vous un compilateur ADA qui s'installe tout seul sans (trop) faire d'histoires ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## molgow (22 Octobre 2002)

LE compilateur Ada pour Mac OS X :
http://www.adapower.net/macos/macosx.html

Les dernières versions semble très faciles à installer (il y a un installateur Apple, mais uniquement pour Jaguar je crois), et il semble même qu'ils ont commencé à traduire certaines API Carbon en Ada.

J'ai suivi un cours de programmation en Ada l'année dernière et ce compilateur m'a bien aidé. (Même si j'ai toujours eu des problèmes à faire tourner des programmes utilisant des librairires GTK sur X-Windows)

Petite précision : il faudra tout de même te familiariser avec le Terminal, c'est le "seul" moyen pour compiler avec GNAT.


----------



## Arthemus (22 Octobre 2002)

Merci de ta réponse,

Mais je connaissais ce site. J'ai bien téléchargé cet installateur et même d'autres trucs recommandés sur un autre site français.

Et bien je suis complétement perdu !

Qu'est ce que je fais de tout ça ???
J'ai bien essayé des trucs avec le terminal mais ça ne marche pas...

Cela m'ennuie car je vais étudier ce langage cette année et je ne voudrais pas devoir m'acheter un pc /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif .

Est ce que tu pourrais m'expliquer comment tu as faits pour l'installer ?

Merci en tout cas.


----------



## molgow (22 Octobre 2002)

Voici ce qu'il faut faire :

1) Télécharger le fichier le compilateur GNAT (GNU Ada Translator, en réalité, le compilateur GNAT n'en est pas un. Il traduit le code Ada en C pour le compiler avec gcc, mais c'est un détail ;-)

Si tu as Jaguar télécharge ce fichier :
http://www.adapower.net/macos/Downloads/Compiler/gnat-gcc-3.1-1151-jaguar.dmg.gz

Si tu as 10.1 télécharge ce fichier :
http://www.adapower.net/macos/Downloads/Compiler/gnat-gcc3.dmg.gz

En cas de problèmes, la page pour les télécharger est la suivante :
http://www.adapower.net/macos/compiler.html

2) Maintenant que tu as téléchargé ce fichier, ouvre le (c'est une image disque), et installe tout ça simplement avec le joli installateur Apple.

3) Ton compilateur est installé, tu peux déjà l'utiliser, il se trouve dans /usr/local/gnat/bin normalement (j'ai testé sous Jaguar). Pour plus de commodité, il va falloir rajouter une ligne dans le fichier .cshrc. Ce fichier se trouve à la base de ton répertoire (dans "~/" donc). Pour rajouter cette ligne, je te conseille d'utiliser emacs (éditeur de texte à ligne de commande).

Marche à suivre pour éditer le fichier .cshrc (le point est important) :
a) Ouvre un nouveau Terminal.
b) tape : emacs .cshrc
c) tu es entré dans l'éditeur de texte, tapes y cette ligne : setenv PATH /usr/local/gnat/bin/:$PATH
(le copier coller ne fonctionnera pas)
d) Tape succésivement : Control+X, Control+S (à ce moment le fichier sera sauvé), Control+X, Control+C (à ce moment tu auras quitté emacs)

J'espère que c'est pas trop barbant, mais je te décris la procédure comme si tu n'avais jamais ou presque utilisé le Terminal (ce qui m'a semblé être le cas ? sinon tant pis j'ai écris qqs lignes pour rien ;-)

4) Maintenant, ton compilateur est ton fichier de config sont prêts. Tu peux compiler tous les programmes Ada que tu veux /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


Bon comme je suis gentil, voici comment créer ton premier (je suppose ?) programme Ada, tu pourras comme ça tester pour voir si ça fonctionne.

1) Crée un fichier toto.adb (par exemple  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif) dans le répertoire que tu veux, et tapes y ce code :

<pre><font class="small">code:</font><hr>
with Ada.Text_IO;

procedure toto is
begin
	Ada.Text_IO.Put("Super tout fonctionne !");
end toto;
</pre><hr> 

Attention ! il faut éditer ce fichier avec un "vrai" éditeur de texte brut (par exemple: BBEdit, ProjectBuilder, emacs, etc. mais je ne te conseille pas tellement TextEdit, même si tu devrais y arriver en activant le mode texte)

2) Ouvre un terminal, place toi dans le répertoire de ton fichier toto.adb (grâce à cd et ls).
Tape : gnatmake toto.adb
et là miracle, ton programme est compilé si tout va bien.
pour le tester tape ensuite : ./toto

Voilà, comme je ne savais pas trop ce que tu savais et ce que tu ne savais pas, j'ai vraiment tout expliqué en détail.

En espérant n'avoir été pas trop ennuyeux, je te souhaite bien du plaisir avec ce merveilleux langage qu'est Ada. Et n'hésites pas à poser d'autres questions sur le langage lui-même une fois que tu auras commencé à l'étudier, ou bien sur l'installation du compilateur si ce n'est pas clair.

molgow


----------



## Arthemus (22 Octobre 2002)

Eh bien, ça c'est de la réponse  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 

J'ai fait comme tu m'as dit et je pense que ça va fonctionner.

En fait je ne suis pas allé jusqu'au bout faute de temps. Je m'y remets demain.
J'avoue aussi que je dois chercher comment créer le fichier toto ! 
J'ai resorti mon numéro de précision Mac qui m'a permis de créer un répertoir. Sinon, je vais chercher un site qui explique les principales commandes du terminal. Ca doit exister quelque part !

Donc après tout cela je pourrai me lancer dans le petit programme test que tu m'a gentillement proposé.

Je reste néanmoins un peu déçu qu'il n'existe pas une interface graphique à tout ça. Peut être sous jaguar, mais ce n'est pas mon cas.

En tout cas, merci encore /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 

Je suis étudiant au CNAM de Paris.
Il y a un forum là bas aussi et quelques MacUsers perdus comme moi.
Tu m'autorises à indiquer ce lien ? 
(Tu vas devenir une star en France  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )

A bientôt


----------



## Arthemus (23 Octobre 2002)

Bon je crois avoir fait tout pourtant...

Quand je tape gnatmake etc etc, j'ai la réponse suivante:
gnatmake:command not found

As tu une idée ?

Merci de ton aide


----------



## molgow (23 Octobre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
J'avoue aussi que je dois chercher comment créer le fichier toto !<hr /></blockquote>

Comme je te disais, tu peux très bien créer ce fichier à l'aide d'un éditeur de texte normal. La seule chose importante dont il faut faire attention, c'est d'enregistrer au format TEXTE brut (.txt), et il faut aussi que ce fichier ait l'extension .adb ou .ads (.adb pour le Body, et .ads pour les Specifications)


</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
Je reste néanmoins un peu déçu qu'il n'existe pas une interface graphique à tout ça. Peut être sous jaguar, mais ce n'est pas mon cas.<hr /></blockquote>

Il n'existe pas à ma connaissance d'interface graphique faite pour gnat sur OS X. Il faut dire que ça ne serait pas en soi d'une grande utilité. Il suffit de taper "gnatmake monprogramme" et le tour est joué (et si tu l'as déjà tapé auparavant, tu pèses sur la flèche haut et la commande apparait). Lorsque je programmais en Ada, c'est ce que je faisais : un terminal ouvert (pour compiler + tester), et BBEdit pour éditer mon code. Mac OS X est presque aussi bien qu'un Unix pour programmer en Ada (certaines librairies graphiques sont un peu plus chiante à utiliser malgré tout, par exemple GTK-Ada qui m'a posé bien quelques problèmes l'année dernière).

Ah j'y pense, il existe tout de même XEmacs sur OS X en version graphique, avec ça tu devrais pouvoir éditer tes fichiers Ada avec des jolies couleurs et tu peux aussi lancer gnat via un menu, mais franchement, comme c'est un portage minimum (l'interface n'est pas adaptée à OS X), c'est pas génial à utiliser. Donc autant utiliser un éditeur de texte fait pour OS X.


</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
Tu m'autorises à indiquer ce lien ?<hr /></blockquote>

C'est évident ! Si ça peut aider d'autres MacUsers perdu avec Ada sur Mac, j'en serais ravi !

Pour ma part, je suis étudiant en informatique à l'EPFL (Ecole Polytechnique), et si ça peut te donner du courage, il y a une année, j'étais aussi perdu que toi avec Ada et ce Terminal 

Allez.. bonne programmation en Ada


----------



## molgow (23 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ARTHEMUS:</font><hr />*Quand je tape gnatmake etc etc, j'ai la réponse suivante:
gnatmake:command not found

As tu une idée ?*<hr /></blockquote>

Oh on vient de se "croiser" !

Première chose à vérifier : il faut que ton fichier .cshrc (tu n'as pas oublié le point ? et tu l'as mis au bon endroit ? dans /Users/tonlogin/.cshrc) contient un retour à la ligne après le "SETENV...." (s'il n'y a pas de retour à la ligne, la ligne n'est pas exécutée)

Si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas, vérifie que gnatmake se trouve bien dans le répertoire /usr/local/gnat/bin. Je sais que c'est bien le cas sur Jaguar, mais je n'ai pas pu vérifier sur 10.1.

Au pire, tu peux tout de même compiler sans avoir configurer ce fichier. A la place de faire "gnatmake tonprogramme", tu fais "/ton/chemin/dacces_a/gnatmake tonprogramme".


A part ça, sur cette page il semble avoir un éditeur pour faire du Ada avec le "pretty print" en couleur. Mais je n'ai  pas testé : http://www.adapower.net/macos/tools.html


----------



## Arthemus (23 Octobre 2002)

Je pense que j'ai bien tout fait avec le fichier .cshrc
Pour sa localisation, je fais la commande find avec le terminal (je m'y met petit à petit !) et je le trouve.
Quand je l'ouvre avec emacs je trouve la ligne que tu m'as fait rentrer.
Donc tout doit être bien à ce niveau.

En revanche, quand tu me précises que gnatmake doit être bien situé, j'ai fait une recherche avec le brave sherlock et il me l'a bien trouvé dans un dossier bin, lui même ds un dossier usr, mais ce dossier est dans un autre que j'ai créé sur le bureau pour réunir les fichiers que je téléchargeais pour ADA.

Donc je me demande si le dossier usr et tout ce qu'il y a dedans est bien à sa place finalement.

Pour finir, je précise que j'ai 10.1.5 et que j'ai téléchargé sur tes conseils BBEdit, qui semble très bien d'ailleurs !
Pour le fichier du programme, je le tape donc sous BBedit, puis je le sauve dans un dossier spécial. Le format de ce fichier est BBEdit text file et j'ai rentré comme nom "toto.adb" (je n'ai aucune imagination!).

Qu'en penses tu ?

Merci de ton aide


----------



## Arthemus (23 Octobre 2002)

J'ai tout recommencé depuis le début en faisant bien attention à faire retour à la fin de la phrase setenv etc etc sous emacs.

lorsque je fais ensuite gnatmake toto.adb, j'obtiens à présent le message suivant:

[localhost:~/ada] laurent% gnatmake toto.adb
gcc -c toto.adb
gcc: installation problem, cannot exec `as': No such file or directory
gnatmake: "toto.adb" compilation error
[localhost:~/ada] laurent% 

voilà voilà.

Ca ne fonctionne toujours pas mais j'ai qd même l'impression d'avancer !
Ca fait penser que c'est peut être bien le fichier usr/bin/gnatmake qui n'est pas à se place (voir mon précédent post). Si c'est ça, je le mets où ???

Merci


----------



## cux221 (23 Octobre 2002)

Tu as installé les outils de developpement?


----------



## molgow (24 Octobre 2002)

cux221 a dit:
			
		

> * Tu as installé les outils de developpement?  *



Ah oui, merci cux221, j'avais oublié une chose importante. GCC (compilateur C/C++) n'est pas installé par défaut sur OS X, et il est nécessaire au bon fonctionnement de gnat.

La solution : installer les Developer Tools, téléchargeable sur http://connect.apple.com (attention, c'est un fichier de plus de 200 Mo), ou alors les installer depuis un CD si tu en as un (certains l'ont reçu avec leur machine).

Et normalement, après cette étape, tu ne devrais plus avoir de problème pour compiler avec gnat.


----------



## Arthemus (24 Octobre 2002)

Le mystère perdure mais évolue !

J'ai donc installé les outils de développement à partir du CD founi avec mon système 10.1.

J'ai refait la commande gnatmake toto.adb sous le terminal et la réponse d'erreur est maintenant celle-ci:
Je vous livre la totalité de la chose !!

Welcome to Darwin!
[localhost:~] laurent% cd ada
[localhost:~/ada] laurent% gnatmake toto.adb
gnatbind -x toto.ali
gnatlink toto.ali
ld: table of contents for archive: /usr/local/gnat/lib/gcc-lib/powerpc-apple-darwin5.4/3.1/adalib/libgnat.a is out of date; rerun ranlib(1) (can't load from it)
gnatlink: cannot call /usr/local/gnat/bin/gcc
gnatmake: *** link failed.
[localhost:~/ada] laurent% 

Bon, moi là je suis largué /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

Avez vous une idée ?

Merci


----------



## molgow (25 Octobre 2002)

ARTHEMUS a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, moi là je suis largué /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif*



Le problème vient du fait que gnat n'arrive pas à trouver le compilateur gcc. Et malheureusement, je ne sais pas comment résoudre ce problème /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif
Tout ce que je peux te dire, c'est que j'ai eu exactement le même problème l'année dernière lorsque j'ai tenté d'installer gnat pour la première fois. (exactement le même message d'erreur avec ranlib). Et je ne l'ai jamais résolu, j'ai abandonné par découragement, et puis quelques temps après j'ai changé d'ordinateur et pu ainsi tout réinstaller depuis le début avec succès (c'était sur 10.1 donc).

Sur 10.2, je n'ai pas eu ce problème, mais j'avais déjà installé les Developer Tools avant d'installer gnat. (c'est peut-être ça la solution ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif )


----------



## cux221 (25 Octobre 2002)

Ca doit être ça.
Maintenant que tu as installé le dev tools essaye de réinstaller gnat.
Amon avis lors de la première install, il n'a pas trouvé de gcc donc ne fais pointé ça sur rien.


----------



## molgow (25 Octobre 2002)

En lisant plus attentivement le site adapower.net, je viens de m'apercevoir que gnat nécessitait les Developer Tools d'avril 2002 pour fonctionner (la dernière version donc) : "This snapshot requires the April 2002 Developer Tools be installed."

Et je suppose que tu as du installer les Developer Tools de Decembre 2001, si tu l'as reçu sur CD avec 10.1 !! La voilà donc peut-être l'ultime décision. Il va donc te falloir aller télécharger ce fichier de quelques centaines de Mo sur le site d'Apple :-( (j'espère que tu as une bonne connection internet)

Voilà j'espère que ça pourra enfin te faire découvrir les joies de la programmation en Ada sur OS X ! Et surtout, ne te décourage pas, je peux t'assurer que j'ai déjà réussi à faire fonctionner gnat sur 10.1.5 (après plusieurs tentatives c'est vrai...) et sur 10.2.1 (du premier coup par contre là /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## molgow (25 Octobre 2002)

cux221 a dit:
			
		

> *A mon avis lors de la première install, il n'a pas trouvé de gcc donc ne fais pointé ça sur rien.*



L'installateur Apple ne fait que copier les fichiers au bon endroit (avant l'installateur, il suffisait de décompresser des .tar.gz au bon endroit).

Le truc c'est que gnat a besoin de gcc3 qui n'est présent que sur les DevTools depuis Avril 2002, si je ne me trompe pas. Et ça je l'avais malheureusement oublié ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## Arthemus (25 Octobre 2002)

bien bien, ça avance tout ça  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 

Je me lance alors à l'assaut dut éléchargement chez apple...
J'ai heureusement l'ADSL.... 1h30 de téléchargement qd même !

J'essaye ça ce soir ou demain et je vous tiens tous au courant de la suite de mes aventures  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

Merci et à bientôt !


----------



## Arthemus (26 Octobre 2002)

Heureux je suis !

Et bien voilà, ça devait bien arriver un jour ....

Tout fonctionne parfaitement.

Il n'y aura donc pas de pc à la maison  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

J'ai donc téléchargé les outils de développement d'avril 2002 et réinstallé le gnat.
Et puis tout va bien, le méga programme (que je comprends depuis jeudi hier /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif ) fonctionne.

Ainsi donc je te remercie chaleureusement ainsi que cux221.

Et à bientôt sur ce forum


----------



## molgow (26 Octobre 2002)

ARTHEMUS a dit:
			
		

> *Il n'y aura donc pas de pc à la maison  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif *



Voilà une bonne nouvelle 

Surtout que ça ne doit certainement pas être plus simple d'installer gnat sur Windows !


----------



## molgow (26 Octobre 2002)

Emacs pour OS X : http://www.porkrind.org/emacs/

Je viens de le réessayer, et il est pas si mal que ça. Il a surtout le grand avantage d'afficher le code Ada avec les mots clefs en couleurs (vraiment très pratique).


----------



## Arthemus (1 Novembre 2002)

Salut, me revoilà, après la longue pause du forum !

J'ai téléchargé Emacs et pour l'instant je ne vois pas comment l'utiliser. Je vais donc chercher quand même dans cette direction.

Sinon, je reviens sur l'aspect graphique de la chose.
Mes petits copains pcistes peuvent faire de l'ADA avec des fenêtres sous dos, comme nous sous le terminal.
Mais il peuvent aussi utiliser une sorte d'interphace graphique, avec des boutons pour complier et executer le programme.

N'existe t il pas l'équivalent sous os X ?

Sur le site adapower, je crois, il y a une présentation sur la page Os X, d'une capture d'écran avec de très belles fenêtres !!
Je crois reconnaître l'interphace de projectbuilder.
Donc je me demande s'il n'est pas possible d'utiliser cette interphace pour faire et tester les programmes en ADA.
J'ai téléchargé et imprimé un tutoriel là dessus.
Je vais essayer de regarder dans cette direction...

Penses tu que cela pourrait fonctionner ?
Comment faire sinon pour avoir une petite interphace graphique, moeux que le terminal un brut de décoffrage !?

Merci


----------



## molgow (2 Novembre 2002)

Salut,

Tu dois avoir complétement raison, les développeurs du site adapower.net ont l'air d'avoir mis en oeuvre un moyen de programmer et compiler le code Ada avec Project Builder. Tu devrais pouvoir trouver les fichiers sur : http://www.adapower.net/macos/bindings.html (le lien Download Carbon bindings 10.1). Je viens d'installer ça sur mon Mac (j'ai installé la version 10.2.. puisque je suis sur 10.2 , et ça m'a l'air d'être très bien fait. On peut créer des projets Ada du type Standard Tool (programme sans interface graphique), les mots cléfs Ada sont bien reconnus, tout est joli, tout va bien. SAUF à la compilation, où j'obtiens une erreur étrange ("Build failed (see build log for details)"). 
Je ne peux donc que t'encourager à essayer ça, en espérant que tu aies plus de chance que moi (peut-être qu'avec 10.1 ça fonctionne mieux ?)...

A part ça, je préfére mille fois un Terminal OS X qu'une pseudo-interface graphique DOS ;-)


----------



## Arthemus (2 Novembre 2002)

Salut,

Effectivement, j'obtiens le même message d'erreur que toi, alors qu'en faisnt une compilation avec autre chose que de l'ada il n'y a aucune erreure.

Tant pis pour projectbuilder.

En revanche je patauge pour emacs. Comment faire pour simplement entrer son code et enregistrer le fichier?
Sur tes conseils j'ai téléchargé BBedit qui est tout simple et qui fonctionne très bien.

A bientôt


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (2 Novembre 2002)

Salut,

Je suis tout juste débutant dans la programmation, je commence à apprendre. En cours (au CNAM), on commence par ADA. Je suis aussi passé à l'adresse que tu donnes pour télécharger un compilateur ADA. J'ai juste un problème : impossiblie de l'installer. L'installation se lance et s'interrompt rapidement en me signalant qu'un "problème est survenu".
Je ne sais quoi faire.
Je dois bientôt récupérer un compilateur ADA fourni par le CNAM à télécharger sur leur site. Peut-être le même.
Quoi qu'il en soit, je n'arrive pas à installer ce compilateur.
Lundi, je pourrai en dire plus concernant celui du CNAM.

Tu as l'air de bien connaitre ADA. Je crois que je vais avoir besoin d'aide cette année (ma 1è)....

Merci si tu as des infos pour l'installation,

Imacalement,

Jimmy.

PS : Je suis sur Mac OS X (10.2.1).  
Si d'ailleurs, quelqu'un avait des réferences de livres ou autres, qu'ils me les fasse connaitre s'il vous plaît.


----------



## molgow (2 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ARTHEMUS:</font><hr />*En revanche je patauge pour emacs. Comment faire pour simplement entrer son code et enregistrer le fichier?
Sur tes conseils j'ai téléchargé BBedit qui est tout simple et qui fonctionne très bien.*<hr /></blockquote>

Le seul avantage de emacs, c'est que tu as la syntaxe Ada colorée, alors que BBEdit ne reconnaît pas cette syntaxe.

Voici comment créer/ouvrir un fichier avec emacs en version graphique sur OS X.
1) Ctrl+X Ctrl+F (ou menu File, Open).
2) entre le nom du fichier que tu veux créer ou ouvrir, dans la barre tout en bas.
3) Ecris ton code.
4) Active le Syntax Highlighting dans le menu Options.
5) Enregistre avec : Ctrl+X Ctrl+S
6) Quitte avec Ctrl+X Ctrl+C

Mais comme avec l'installation des Carbon Bindings que tu as faite, ProjectBuilder peut lire et coloré la syntaxe en Ada. Une solution pour éditer tes programmes en ada, c'est d'utiliser ProjectBuilder, et de compiler tes programmes dans un Terminal à coté.


----------



## molgow (2 Novembre 2002)

jimmy.maizeroi a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai juste un problème : impossiblie de l'installer. L'installation se lance et s'interrompt rapidement en me signalant qu'un "problème est survenu".*



Est-tu sûr d'avoir téléchargé ce fichier : http://www.adapower.net/macos/Downloads/Compiler/gnat-gcc-3.1-1151-jaguar.dmg.gz ?

Si l'installateur quitte presque immédiatement le lancement, c'est qu'il y a peut-être eu un problème au téléchargement (fichier corrompu). Essaie donc de le télécharger à nouveau.

N'oublie pas non plus qu'il faut avoir les Developer Tools d'Avril 2002 installé sur ton ordinateur pour faire fonctionner GNAT (le compilateur Ada). (disponible gratuitement sur http://connect.apple.com, attention, le fichier est de quelques centaines de Mo)

(NB: Je suis aussi sur 10.2.1 et je n'ai pas eu de problèmes avec l'installateur)


----------



## molgow (2 Novembre 2002)

Je viens de réussir à compiler un programme Ada avec Project Builder. J'ai du modifié plusieurs petites choses dans Target notamment et dans les chemins d'accès aux librairies libgnat.a et libgnarl.a (+ encore un problème de nom de fichier). Je suis en train d'essayer "d'automatiser" ça (faire en sorte que ça soit ok à chaque nouveau projet Ada)

Je te mets au courant dès que j'ai du nouveau.


----------



## Arthemus (3 Novembre 2002)

salut

Concernant Emacs, je m'étais renseigné et tenté la combinaison de touches que tu m'indiques.
Lorque je fais la combinaison pour ouvrir, après avoir indiqué le nom de mon programme (testemacs) et fais entrée, j'obtiens le message suivant: "file not found and directory write-protected".
Puis ensuite il s'affiche "buffer is read-only:#&lt;buffer testemacs&gt;".

As tu une idée sur ce qui se passe ?

Sinon concernant Projectbuilder, je ne vois pas à quel endroit je peux rentrer mon code.

Encore merci.


----------



## Arthemus (3 Novembre 2002)

Salut

Comme tu as du le lire plus haut dans la discution, je suis comme toi étudiant au cnam. On doit suivre le même cours du jeudi soir non ? !

concernant le compilateur fourni par le cnam. Celui que tu peux télécharger me semble être le bon.
Pour ma part, je l'ai téléchargé du site adapower.
Sinon, j'ai acheté le fameux CD à la librairie du cnam. Si tu ne l'as pas fait, économise les 4 Euros du prix car rien pour le mac n'y figure /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 

Une autre indication. Pour télécharger du site du cnam, quand j'utilise IE 5 j'obtiens une fenêtre qui me demande un mot de passe...
En utilisant Netscape 7 j'obtiens bien un lien vers le dossier, mais après avoir fait les réglages mentionnés sur le site.

A part ça, évidemment vu la taille des fichiers à télécharger (le compilateur et les outils de développement d'avril 2002) il est vivement conseillé d'avoir une ligne haut débit à disposition (cable ou adsl).

Sinon, en relisant les précieuses explications de molgow tu devrais y arriver (pour moi ça a marché alors  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )

Bonne chance et à bientôt


----------



## molgow (3 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ARTHEMUS:</font><hr />*j'obtiens le message suivant: "file not found and directory write-protected".
Puis ensuite il s'affiche "buffer is read-only:#&lt;buffer testemacs&gt;".*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu essaies probablement d'ouvrir ou créer un fichier dans un répertoire où tu n'as pas le droit de faire ça. Lorsque tu fais Ctrl+X Ctrl+F, la ligne de commande t'affiches ça "Find file: ~/". Si tu rajoutes un nom de fichier à la ligne, ça devrait fonctionner : "Find file: ~/testemacs.adb"
Mais si tu effaces le ~/ (chemin d'accès à ton fichier), et que tu mets juste ça "Find file: testemacs.adb", il survient effectivement un problème, car tu essaies de créer un fichier où tu n'as pas le droit.


----------



## molgow (3 Novembre 2002)

Télécharge ce fichier :
http://diwww.epfl.ch/~lgrangie/exemple.sit

Décompresse l'archive, ouvre le fichier "exemple.pbproj", tape sur Commande+R. Le programme devrait se compiler dans Project Builder.

--- un peu d'explication...

Au cas où ça t'intéresserait, j'ai du modifié :
- l'accès aux librairies libgnat.a, libgnarl.a
- le chemin d'accès aux dossier adalib dans Targets
- le nom du fichier main.adb (il faut que le fichier principal ait le même nom que le projet)

Mon problème maintenant est que lorsque dans Project Builder, tu fais File &gt; New Project... &gt; Ada Standard Tool. Il faut corriger tout ce que je viens de dire en dessus pour que la compilation soit possible. Je tente maintenant de modifier les Project Templates pour qu'à chaque nouveau projet du type Ada Standard Tool, les modifications soit déjà faite. Il n'y a pas de problèmes pour 2 d'entres elles, mais je n'arrive toujours pas à faire en sorte que le fichier principal du programme prenne le nom du projet. (d'ailleurs si quelqu'un sait comment faire... ?)


----------



## Arthemus (4 Novembre 2002)

snif...

Ben ça marche pas /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 

Je n'arrive pas à faire marcher ton prog.
Je clique sur le bouton en forme de marteau, qui est, je pense celui du compilateur.
J'obtiens la fameuse réponse 'Build failed (see log for détails)'
Entre nous, je ne vous pas d'ailleurs où il faut aller voir les détails...


A part ça concernat emacs, je n'y arrive pas non plus (comment ça je suis nul ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )
En fait, après avoir fait la combinaison de touches, j'obtiens le message suivant 'find file: /'.
Il n'y a pas le petit signe avant le /.
Peut être est ce là la source du problème ?


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (4 Novembre 2002)

Le monde est vraiment tout petit et encore plus quand on est de la communauté Mac ! Oui, je suis bien inscrit à ce fameux cours du Jeudi soir !
Tu as réussi à le télécharger à partir du site du CNAM ? Bien joué ! 
Il est vrai qu'avec IE, j'ai une fenêtre qui me demande un nom d'utilisateur et un mot de passe. Ca je le savais déja.
Il faut avoir été inscrit au CRI pour y accéder. Moi, j'y suis inscrit depuis le début. Mais le problème est que je n'ai pas de mot de passe et en plus je ne suis pas sûr de mon nom d'utilisateur.

Le logiciel est le même que celui du site "adapower" ?
C'est celui que j'ai aussi téléchargé.

Je verrais au CNAM comment y accéder à la partie web "des inscrits". C'est là qu'il y a aussi pleins de cours, etc...

A bientôt et merci,

Imacalement,

Jimmy.


----------



## molgow (4 Novembre 2002)

jimmy.maizeroi a dit:
			
		

> *Imacalement*



ahahaha.... (je viens de comprendre ;-)


----------



## molgow (4 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ARTHEMUS:</font><hr />*j'obtiens le message suivant 'find file: /'.
Il n'y a pas le petit signe avant le /.
Peut être est ce là la source du problème ?   *<hr /></blockquote>

il suffit de taper le chemin d'accès absolu à ton fichier. Par exemple : /Users/tonlogin/fichiertest.adb
ou bien ~/fichiertest.adb (qui est équivalent)


----------



## Arthemus (11 Novembre 2002)

Salut

Ouf ça y est, j'ai eu le temps d'essayer les trucs que tu m'as donné...

Et bien, figure toi que tout fonctionne à merveille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








A moi les joies de la programmation !

Certes mes camarades de cours pcistes ont une interface graphique, mai moi j'ai un mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci pour tout en tout cas !


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (11 Novembre 2002)

Ca y est !

J'ai téléchargé les outils de développement d'Apple pour pouvoir installer le compilateur ADA pour mac disponible sur le site adapower.
L'installation aussi du compilateur a réussi.
Il ne me reste plus qu'à utiliser.
Justement, je ne retrouve pas l'application à lancer !
Où puis-je la lancer ?
Au fait, as-tu téléchargé le compilateur fourni par celui du CNAM ?
Sais-tu aussi comment te connecter au serveur du CNAM à distance et utiliser le contenu de ton compte (si tu es inscrit au CRI) ?

Merci,

iMacalement,

Jimmy.


----------



## Arthemus (11 Novembre 2002)

Salut jimmy

Bon, si tu as téléchargé les outils de dev Apple d'avril 2002 et le compilateur, tu as fait le plus gros, je pense.

D'abord, il faut d'abord installer les outils de dev, puis après le compilateur.

Ensuite, il faut que tu fasses ce qui est indiqué dans le post de molgow daté du 21/10/02, quant à son point 3.
Il faut donc taper quelque chose sous Emacs, c'est à dire avec le terminal.
Petite précision. A la fin de la phrase que tu rentres, surtout n'oublie pas de faire 'enter' pour aller à la ligne.

A partir de là tu as tout ce qu'il faut.

Pour créer ton programme, il n'y a pas de programme spécifique ADA où le rentrer.
Il te faut utiliser un éditeur de textes. Tu peux télécharger un gratuit BBedit ou bien Emacs mais dont les combinaisons de touches sont 'originales'.
Avec cet éditeur de texte, tu rentres les lignes de ton programme.
Puis tu sauvegardes ton fichier avec l'extension .adb . C'est à toi de taper '.adb'

Ensuite pour faire tourner ton programme, il faut utiliser le terminal.
Sous le terminal tu te situes au  niveau du dossier dans lequel tu as sauvegardé ton fichier .adb.
Puis tu tapes gnatmake nomduprogramme.adb.
Là il se compile.
Ensuite tu tapes ./ nomduprogramme.
Là il s'exécute toujours dans la fenêtre du terminal.

Donc en somme, tu aura toujours 2 fenêtres ouvertes en parallèle.
L'une de l'éditeur de texte, l'autre du terminal.

Il n'y a donc pas de programme ADA avec une belle icone et une fenetre unique, comme les autres programmes que tu as !

Voilà voilà !

Je pense qu'en relisant l'ensemble des précédents post et celui ci tu pourras réussir.

N'hésite pas à demander d'autres renseignements si tu as d'autres problèmes.





Tu vas fonctionner avec deux écrans ouverts en parallèle.


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (21 Novembre 2002)

Merci pour toutes ces infos qui m'ont pas mal aidé mais j'ai un problème au niveau de la compilation des programmes vus en cours et même celui qui tu as donné en exemple.
Regarde : 
Last login: Thu Nov 21 10:02:28 on ttyp1
Welcome to Darwin!
[Ordinateur-de-Jimmy-MAIZEROI:~] jim% cd /Users/jim/Documents/COURS\ DUT\ Info
[Ordinateur-de-Jimmy-MAIZEROI:~/Documents/COURS DUT Info] jim% gnatmake toto.adb 
gcc -c toto.adb
gnat1: Cannot create: toto.ali
gnatmake: "toto.adb" compilation error
Segmentation fault


Et puis je n'ai pas bien saisi la ligne à taper (tapes y cette ligne : setenv PATH /usr/local/gnat/bin/:$PATH), je crois que le Control-X n'opère pas...

A bientôt,

Merci,

iMacalement,

Jimmy.


----------



## molgow (22 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jimmy.maizeroi:</font><hr />*gnat1: Cannot create: toto.ali
gnatmake: "toto.adb" compilation error
Segmentation fault*<hr /></blockquote>

Apparemment tu n'as pas le droit de créer de nouveaux fichiers dans le répertoire où tu te trouves ! Ce qui me semble vraiment bizarre, puisque tu te trouves dans ton Home.

Ta ligne de code dans le fichier .cshrc a tout de même du être prise en compte puisque lorsque tu tapes gnatmake, il te trouve le programme. Au pire, pour le vérifier, tape "more ~/.cshrc" dans un terminal, ça devrait afficher le contenu du fichier.

Petite question, quel type de compte utilise tu pour travailler sur ton ordinateur et donc sur le Terminal ? un compte admin, un compte normal, ou un compte root (peu probable, ta ligne de commande commencerait par #) ?
Tout tes problèmes de droits d'accès sont franchement étrange, c'est pas normal, et ça DOIT être résolu ! ;-)


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (24 Novembre 2002)

C'est pire qu'avant !
Il faut vraiment que quelqu'un m'aide plus personnellement parce que maintenant je n'ai plus aucun droit ! Lorsque j'ouvre un nouveau terminal, j'ai d'entrée un "bash"... Ce n'est plus la même fenêtre qu'auparavant...
Si quelqu'un maitrise le terminal et sait programmer en langage ADA sur Mac OS X... il est le bienvenu !

Merci,

iMacalement,

Jimmy.


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (30 Novembre 2002)

JE N'Y ARRIVE TOUJOURS PAS !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Décembre 2002)

Aie aie aie, moi aussi je suis en galère avec le compilateur GNAT telechargé sur adapower. Et puis venant de mac OS9 j'avoue ne pas être tres à l'aise avec le terminal. J'ai essayé de rentrer du code dans plusieurs éditeurs (worldtext, textedit, pico, emacs) mais à chaque fois que je rentre gnatmake prog.adb  je suis confronté à des reponses pas terribles. Avec emacs le terminal me renvoie par exemple :
gcc -c -x ada #prog.adb#
#prog.adb#:6:17: missing ";"
gnatmake: "#prog.adb#" compilation error
Segmentation fault
[Ordinateur-de-DP:~/ada] dp% 
l'erreur de compilation veut elle dire que le compilateur fait bien sont travail ? mais qu'en est il alors de ce segmentation fault ? Je suis le seul à utiliser mon ordinateur et il n'est connecté à aucun réseau, je ne vois donc pas de problème de restriction à l'horizon...
Mes salutations aux auditeurs du CNAM qui peuvent se vanter de connaitre un nouveau camarade dans la panade...


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (1 Décembre 2002)

Bonjour à toi,

Bienvenue dans la grande communauté chaque jour plus grande d'étudiants du CNAM qui ne peuvent utiliser le compilateur Ada fourni sur le site d'Adapower.

Pourtant, je suis persuadé que le langage Ada est un très bon langage et l'utiliser sur Mac OS X doit être grisant.

Moi aussi, je viens du monde Mac OS 9 mais il faut bien vivre avec son temps... donc... je suis passé à jaguar.

Utilises-tu un quelconque MSN, ICQ, AIM voire Yahoo ? Tu pourras récupérer mes coordonnées je pense sur mon profil. Je dois justement regler ce problème avec un utilisateur Mac du forum qui connait Ada. Je pense que si j'arrive à débloquer la situation, ça peut te servir.

J'ai moi aussi le genre de message d'erreur. Un conseil : Utilises Bbedit comme éditeur de texte brut.
Es-tu sur 10.1 ou sur 10.2 ? Quel est ta configuration ?

A bientôt,

iMacalement,

Jimmy.


----------



## molgow (1 Décembre 2002)

Il faut effectivement utiliser un éditeur de texte qui enregistre ses fichiers dans un format de texte BRUT (emacs ou BBedit sont fait pour ça).

Il faut également que l'extension du fichier contenant du code Ada soit .adb (ou .ads pour la spécification d'un "package"). (Il faut faire attention, le Finder n'affiche pas toujours les extensions des fichiers.)

Autre chose importante, le fichier source "principal" d'un programme en Ada doit avoir le même nom que la procedure principal du programme. Pour être plus clair : si je veux créer un programme qui s'appelle "helloworld", je dois créer un fichier helloworld.adb, et ce fichier doit contenir quelque chose du type : "procedure helloworld is ... end helloworld;". Ce qui est donc important c'est que ce "helloworld" (ou n'importe quel autre nom que vous avez choisi) soit le même partout.


----------



## molgow (1 Décembre 2002)

phoeb a dit:
			
		

> *l'erreur de compilation veut elle dire que le compilateur fait bien sont travail ? mais qu'en est il alors de ce segmentation fault ?*



Apparemment, il y a un problème qui vient de toi, ou plutôt de ton fichier source. Tu as commis une erreur de syntaxe à la ligne 6. D'après la compilateur, il manque un ";".

J'ai remarqué que le "segmentation fault" arrive parfois lorsque la compilation n'arrive pas à se terminer. Mais il me semble pas qu'il faille s'inquiéter de ce problème.

Il y a également quelque chose de bizarre, c'est que tu as l'air de compiler le fichier "#prog.adb#". Essaie de supprimer les # dans le nom de ton fichier... (cf mon message juste en dessus).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Décembre 2002)

OK, OK, pour les # de chaque coté du nom du programme, je sais pas pourquoi mais emacs me les a attribué d'office. Quand je les supprime, le terminal me renvoie "command not found". De toute façon je laisse ce logiciel de coté (trop obscure pour l'instant) et je viens de télécharger BBEdit lite qui me semble très bien. Cependant, voici la réponse qu'il me retourne lorsque je tente de compiler un tout petit programme "test.adb"... quezaco, c'est pas la première fois que je vois apparaître ce type de message : 

[Ordinateur-de-DP:~/ada] dp% gnatmake test.adb
gcc -c test.adb
gnatbind -x test.ali
gnatlink test.ali
gnatlink: warning: executable name "test" may conflict with shell command
ld: warning -L: directory name (/usr/local/Bindings/Frameworks/) does not exist
ld: warning -L: directory name (/usr/local/Bindings/ncurses/) does not exist

Me voilà complètement dépourvu devant ce qu'il me semble être un problème d'adresse, d'identifiant ou d'un lien quelconque que je n'aurai pas crée. Et qu'en est il de ce nouveau fichier "test.ali"???
pour indication, voici le ch'tit prog "test.adb" : 

with ada.text_IO; use ada.text_IO;
procedure test is
begin
	put ("hello");
end test;

Puisqu'on est dimanche, je vais faire preuve de bonne volonté et me plonger dans les 160 pages de PDF de BBEdit histoire d'y trouver une réponse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Décembre 2002)

OK Jimmy, pour réponse voici ma config.

Un powerbook G3 400 avec OS 10.2 et une partition OS 9.2 pour l'audio... Et puis un banal compte wanadoo en attendant mieux.


----------



## molgow (2 Décembre 2002)

phoeb a dit:
			
		

> *Puisqu'on est dimanche, je vais faire preuve de bonne volonté et me plonger dans les 160 pages de PDF de BBEdit histoire d'y trouver une réponse.   *



BBEdit est juste un éditeur de texte, tu ne trouveras aucunes réponses dans les pdf de BBEdit à propos du problème du compilateur GNAT.

Bizarre, il essaie de chercher les frameworks Carbon en Ada. Essaie à tout hasard d'utiliser un autre nom que "test" qui semble-t-il peut entrer en conflit avec la commande "test" du système.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2002)

Eh bien non, ce n'est pas le nom du fichier qui doit être mis en cause car quelque soit le "nom_de_fichier.adb" crée sur BBEdit le terminal me renvoie la même réponse (cf. message d'hier). Je clame donc mon incompétence face à ce problème... je la sens bien la réinstall là !
En fait, la lecture du PDF c'était pour trouver les astuces de fonctionnement de BBEdit (réalise t'il des mises en page auto façon project builder avec couleur et tout et tout???) et non pas une réponse à mes déboires avec le compilateur GNAT. D'ailleurs je ne l'ai pas lu !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Décembre 2002)

En réponse à phoeb :
Peut-être faut il essayer ces deux commandes (dans un terminal) :
cd /usr/local/Bindings/Frameworks
sudo ./Compile

Pour les étudiants du CNAM, je suis désormais chargé de tp le vendredi soir (sauf si le nombre d'élèves du vendredi soir reste aussi bas, auquel cas je changerai problablement de jour). Donc si vous avez encore des problèmes, n'hésitez pas à venir me poser directement vos questions pendant le tp, ou ici pour ce qui est des questions d'installation/utilisation du gnat sous mac. (espérons que je sache y répondre


----------



## Arthemus (11 Décembre 2002)

Coucou me revoilà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En lançant ce post et après les réponses obtenues qui m'ont débloquées, je ne pensais voir autant d'autres messages  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour rassurer les Macusers du cnam, j'ai entendu dans l'amphi le jeudi soir des personnes se plaindre de la version windows et être obligées d'installer une version linux...

Quoi qu'il en soit ça ne fait pas avancer vos affaires ...

Etant donné que chez moi ça marche, faudrait voir comment je pourrais vous aider. Le mieux est de se "rencontrer" !
Si seulement on avait tous des titanium, on aurait pu se voir en amphi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme ce n'est pas le cas, on peut essayer icq.
Mon numéro est le 26288213. J'y suis branché franchement pas souvent. Alors faudra qu'on se fixe un rdv un soir, par e-mail auparavant.
Comme ça, on pourra comparer nos systèmes respectifs.

Et je précise que je suis sous X 1.5. 

Alors avis à qui ça interesse !

A bientôt et courage !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2002)

apparemment une nouvelle version de gnat est sortie le 7/12, ceux qui ont encore des problèmes peuvent l'essayer : 

http://www.adapower.net/macos/Downloads/Compiler/gnat-gcc-3.1-1173-jaguar.dmg.gz
http://www.adapower.net/macos/Downloads/Bindings/Carbon_Bindings_10.2-Dec.sit


----------



## Arthemus (8 Février 2003)

salut molgow,

Toujours en rapport avec ADA, sais tu s'il est possible de metre sur Os X (j'en suis à la version 1.5) l'environnement GTKAda ?

On en a besoin maintenant pour un projet à réaliser.

Pour l'instant, ce que j'ai pu trouver sur le net n'est guère encourageant, à moins de passer par X11 et donc jaguar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci et à bientôt


----------



## molgow (9 Février 2003)

Salut,

Je suppose que c'est possible. Mais je n'y suis jamais arrivé (j'en avais également eu besoin l'année derniere lorsque je faisais du Ada).

Essaie de suivre la marche à suivre pour installer GVD (debugger) qui utilise gtk et gtkada : http://www.adapower.net/macos/debugger.html

D'après ce que j'ai compris, il faut installer de toute manière les librairies gtk+ et ensuite installer gtkada qui fait simplement le binding (le lien). Sur le site de adapower.net, ils disent qu'il faut également installer Fink en tout premier, si jamais, tu peux le trouver en cherchant sur versiontracker.com.

Par contre, une chose qui est sûre, c'est que si tu arrives à installer toutes les librairies, pour l'exécution d'un programme les utilisant, il te faudra un soft comme XDarwin. (qui lui fonctionne sous 10.1.x, puisque apparemment X11 d'Apple ne fonctionne que sous Jaguar)


----------



## Arthemus (10 Février 2003)

Merci du lien.

J'ai donc installé Xdarwin, Xfree86 et Fink correctement je pense. J'ai trouvé un pas à pas très bien fait sur MacOSXTech.

Le problème est que le site adapower, il est demandé d'installer GTK+ après avoir installé FINK.
C'est OK pour fink mais pour GTK+ je ne vois pas.

J'ai fait une recherche de GTK+ sur versiontracker et j'ai trouvé GTK-OSX.
Adapower indique la procédure à suivre avec des lignes à entrer ds le terminal.
Je le fait et voici la réponse du terminal après après fait qd même quelques trucs :
Do you want to continue? [Y/n] Y
curl -f -L -O http://unc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/fink/dlcompat-20020709.tar.gz
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed          Time             Curr.
                                 Dload  Upload Total    Current  Left    Speed
100  9864  100  9864    0     0  10242      0  0:00:00  0:00:00  0:00:00  4349
curl -f -L -O ftp://ftp.cse.buffalo.edu/pub/Gnome/stable/sources/glib/glib-1.2.10.tar.gz
curl: (9) Couldn't change to directory pub/Gnome/stable/sources/glib
### execution of curl failed, exit code 9
Downloading the file "glib-1.2.10.tar.gz" failed.

(1)  Give up
(2)  Retry the same mirror
(3)  Retry another mirror from your continent
(4)  Retry another mirror

How do you want to proceed? [3] 

As tu une idée de ce qui ne va pas ?

Merci.


----------

